# FreeBSD on eeepc 701 4G



## SPlissken (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all

Does someone use FreeBSD on eeepc 701 ?
Personnally i have installed CrunchBang Linux on my eeepc , and it's working great.
Boot fast , wifi is working nice, hotkey are also working.
As a fan and user of FreeBSD i would like to use it also on my eeepc 701.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 3, 2009)

IÂ´m running 8.0 on my EEE 701SD no problem except my wireless card donÂ´t work because itÂ´s realtek. But the one in yours is supported so there should be no problem except for webcam perhaps.


----------



## trev (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep - running FreeBSD 7.1 on my 701 4G off a 16Gb SD card (XP is still on the 4Gb SSD). Ethernet and wireless supported, sound supported, Asus-Function keys supported (ie screen brightness etc). Very nice


----------



## sundevil (Mar 3, 2009)

7.1 on 701-4G


----------



## mathuin (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm running 7.1 on my 701 8G and it works well.  Even the touchpad works with the slidey bit, only the webcam doesn't.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 8, 2009)

Do any of you have compiz on the eee? Does it work?


----------



## alie (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone have good recommendation how to install FreeBSD on eeepc 701SD ?

is it possile to install FreeBSD via external CD-ROM since eeepc 701SD doesnt have Hard Disk Drive ?


----------



## alie (Apr 13, 2009)

i've managed to install FreeBSD on my eeepc 701SD but my webcam wont work like usual hahaha, i hope FreeBSD improve their support for Web cam since most of laptop have webcam these days.


----------



## rodrigo (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm trying a 8.0-RELEASE on a eee-PC 4G and experencing some problems with the ath driver - unable to get scan result / wpa fail - things never ocurs with the 7.x installs.

May I assume this is an ath regression in the 8.0 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8785 maybe?


----------

